# Do you use liquid Silica?



## TheCutShop

I haven't found much info regarding Silica on KBG turf and the results. The retail description usually paints a fairytale best case scenario. What were your results?


----------



## PompousPilot

I have put down 2 apps of it but haven't really seen any results. Maybe I'll see more when I lower the hoc down to 3/4in


----------



## TheCutShop

PompousPilot said:


> I have put down 2 apps of it but haven't really seen any results. Maybe I'll see more when I lower the hoc down to 3/4in


3oz/k Every two weeks?


----------



## PompousPilot

Yes exactly


----------



## g-man

I don't think there is a single study that proves si is a nutrient the plant needs.


----------



## TheCutShop

g-man said:


> I don't think there is a single study that proves si is a nutrient the plant needs.


Do we really care if it needs it or not?

The big question is, Does it improve the quality (cut quality) of the turf?


----------



## g-man

If it doesnt need it, it is likely not going to have a response. If there is no response, then why waste the money?

If you want to try it, find one that is only Si (no nitrogen or iron or anything else). Then apply it to half the yard or place a large card board in an area to have a control plot. This will avoid confirmation bias.


----------



## TheCutShop

g-man said:


> If it doesnt need it, it is likely not going to have a response. If there is no response, then why waste the money?
> 
> If you want to try it, find one that is only Si (no nitrogen or iron or anything else). Then apply it to half the yard or place a large card board in an area to have a control plot. This will avoid confirmation bias.


Stay tuned, we'll see if this is white lighting for turf.  Good thing it's cheap, I'll spend the money and share my results so we can all learn.


----------



## Thick n Dense

What form is the silica ?

Look up water glass... it can be used to harden concrete. Sand mixes with sodium hydroxide to make up sodium silica which is water glass.

Id be reluctant to use for the effects in which its used commercialy. Its also in a soap and detergants which if you shampoo is probably adding some.


----------



## TheCutShop

@thegrassfactor 
Could you expand on this?


----------



## TheCutShop

Subvert Silica arrived today. I put down 5oz/k and .3#N with two gallons of water on the Short cut front turf.

I have a designated area to test products behind my house. I usually put down way more than is called for to amplify results. The rest of the yard is the control.


----------



## g-man

And no control plot?


----------



## aaronchristopherbake

How'd it work out?


----------



## Thick n Dense

So I think this is basically diamataceous earth solution. 
Says Silicon dioxide on the bottle.

If anyone is interested, SiO2 can be made cheaply with readily availible stuff from the hardware store... just search how to make ""

Considering it says 10% silica, youre applying mostly just water.

Curious to hear what happend, IMO its like a way of amending your soil to include sand without adding sand.


----------



## TheCutShop

No difference that I can tell. I have looked closely and compared to the control and they feel and look the same. I went crazy with rates on a section and still no difference. Now we know.


----------



## drummereef

g-man said:


> I don't think there is a single study that proves si is a nutrient the plant needs.


I politely disagree with this statement. Does a plant "need" kelp, peptides or foliar applied iron as a baseline for plant survival? Of course not. Arguably they do improve plant performance and/or aesthetic of the turf. If foliar applications of Silica works in the same capacity as that "extra" to improve leaf stiffness and structure, so be it.



TheCutShop said:


> No difference that I can tell. I have looked closely and compared to the control and they feel and look the same. I went crazy with rates on a section and still no difference. Now we know.


I noticed a marked difference in 3oz/k on 3.5" TTTF. After first application areas of turf that previously felt overly succulent and wispy had a positive response in standing straighter and making the area appear to be thicker/fuller. Perhaps some grasses depending on soil conditions respond more favorably to Silica? Or maybe there's a threshold where the grass won't take in any more, perhaps based on growing conditions? I have no idea. 😂 But a fun experiment none the less. 👍


----------



## g-man

drummereef said:


> Does a plant "need" kelp, peptides or foliar applied iron as a baseline for plant survival? Of course not. Arguably they do improve plant performance and/or aesthetic of the turf. If foliar applications of Silica works in the same capacity as that "extra" to improve leaf stiffness and structure, so be it.


I dont know of any study or research that a plant needs kelp or peptides. I do know of plenty of research around the need of iron in the production of chlorophyll and how foliar iron help when the soil pH is high.

If foliar SI can help make the lawn look better, then I'm interested to see images of a treated area and one not treated next to it. The treated area should only get SI and no other product to be able to compare the effects of foliar SI.


----------



## drummereef

g-man said:


> drummereef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does a plant "need" kelp, peptides or foliar applied iron as a baseline for plant survival? Of course not. Arguably they do improve plant performance and/or aesthetic of the turf. If foliar applications of Silica works in the same capacity as that "extra" to improve leaf stiffness and structure, so be it.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know of any study or research that a plant needs kelp or peptides. I do know of plenty of research around the need of iron in the production of chlorophyll and how foliar iron help when the soil pH is high.
> 
> If foliar SI can help make the lawn look better, then I'm interested to see images of a treated area and one not treated next to it. The treated area should only get SI and no other product to be able to compare the effects of foliar SI.
Click to expand...

I agree with a controlled experiment being a suitable method to see a visible response of SI, not sure one exists. However, justifying the use of a product based solely upon a University study is... meh. They have little to no interest in "ornamental" use of grass. Ag, golf and sports turf - follow the money. I could care less about golf greens and football fields. They are ugly IMO, I don't want a playing surface as my home lawn. My yard is an integrated part of my landscape, along with the other plants I've chosen (trees and shrubs) - that's the way I like it. So I use products that enhance that aspect, not ball roll or mitigating an ACL injury. Lol! 😆


----------



## g-man

I don't understand what Univ and golf have to do with the subject.

Does foliar Si have a visual or any effect/improvement (aka response) to a lawn? We will need control plot against a product that only has Si to answer the question and avoid any confirmation bias.


----------



## doverosx

The ad hominems are relentless.


----------



## Harts

I think you can make this same argument about micros in general. What tangible impact does Humic Acid have on a lawn? And what actual (not perceived) benefit does it offer the homeowner? I'm not just calling out HA; but all of the different micro products flooding the market these days.

We see a lot of the YouTube guys using products on their lawn (and peddling those same products, in many cases) and the average person thinks they need to buy or use something similar.

The truth is, (insert any YouTuber name here) would arguably have the same looking lawn if all they did was fertilize, water and cut properly.


----------



## Frankzzz

Another silica thread just a few months ago -https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=27013


----------



## Mightyquinn

I've been using it off and on the last 2 years and while I think it does do "something" I'm not quite sure if it's worth the money or not. You won't be able to physically see anything different after using it but my grass did seem like it was a little more firm as in the grass blades seemed stiffer but that could just be a placebo effect too. It also didn't seem to get the brown tips on the leaf blade as much either. It's not a miracle additive and more of a luxury thing to try once you already have your lawn in tip top shape. There is definitely better places to spend your money then on Silica.

l discussed what product I used in the thread linked above by @Frankzzz


----------

